# snowboad and skis in a Tacoma?



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Only short, wide fattaes...but 215's racers no. Btw take your goods to the locs Toy dealer and try them.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

don't know why I didnt think of that lol.
turns out its the long bed, I guess I'm good.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

I will literally never even understand the existence of a short bed truck.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lab49232 said:


> I will literally never even understand the existence of a short bed truck.


Going to the mall and buying shoes and handbags...but must be in 4wd


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Going to the mall and buying shoes and handbags...but must be in 4wd


Yes I'm looking for a vehicle. I'd like to minimize my interior storage space please, oh but also lets have zero exterior storage, oh and roughly 16 mpg, ahhh the dream car. I can't carry anything, spend double the gas as a car, and I get to tell people I drive a truck!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

lab49232 said:


> I will literally never even understand the existence of a short bed truck.




Because people are embarrassed to buy a Subaru Brat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

You can fit it in a short bed too. Just put it diagonally.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

lab49232 said:


> I will literally never even understand the existence of a short bed truck.


It's easy to understand if or when you are a weekend warrior gardner. I.e. when you do enough gardening or yard work, to utilize a truck bed, but not want the 6-7 feet of truck bed. Not everyone needs these monster 4x4, crew cab, long bed trucks. Honestly, full size trucks are mostly too big these days.

I had a Ranger growing up and it fit those needs perfectly. I would be put to work every weekend by my mom, so I would have to get dirt or bark, either by the bag or truck bed full. I couldn't imagine doing the same with my SUV these days, "Hey Bob, just dump that square yard of dirt in the back, on the seats and such. It doesn't matter." 

Also, I could lock in my dirtbike diagonally, or drop the tailgate and fit two bikes. I could toss my surfboard and my wet, sandy wetsuit in the bed. If I didn't mind the maintenance, insurance, and parking of a 2nd vehicle, a small size truck would be it.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

MMSlasher said:


> It's easy to understand if or when you are a weekend warrior gardner. I.e. when you do enough gardening or yard work, to utilize a truck bed, but not want the 6-7 feet of truck bed. Not everyone needs these monster 4x4, crew cab, long bed trucks. Honestly, full size trucks are mostly too big these days.
> 
> I had a Ranger growing up and it fit those needs perfectly. I would be put to work every weekend by my mom, so I would have to get dirt or bark, either by the bag or truck bed full. I couldn't imagine doing the same with my SUV these days, "Hey Bob, just dump that square yard of dirt in the back, on the seats and such. It doesn't matter."
> 
> Also, I could lock in my dirtbike diagonally, or drop the tailgate and fit two bikes. I could toss my surfboard and my wet, sandy wetsuit in the bed. If I didn't mind the maintenance, insurance, and parking of a 2nd vehicle, a small size truck would be it.


^winner winner chicken dinner

Few years ago, scored my 1990 mazda 2wd, 5sp with 130k (currently has 134k) with the heavy duty bed liner and plus a full set of good snow tires for $700 from an old guy who's wife made him get a new 4wd tundra because she didn't want to be seen carrying around her gardening stuff around in his old beater.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ^winner winner chicken dinner
> 
> Few years ago, scored my 1990 mazda 2wd, 5sp with 130k (currently has 134k) with the heavy duty bed liner and plus a full set of good snow tires for $700 from an old guy who's wife made him get a new 4wd tundra because she didn't want to be seen carrying around her gardening stuff around in his old beater.


You've wandered into the wrong thread. This one is about pickups, not mazdas.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

lab49232 said:


> I will literally never even understand the existence of a short bed truck.


I'm glad you clarified that you "literally" will never even understand it.
I was thinking that you "figuratively" will never even understand it.

(Translation: why do people insert "literally" into statements where it is not required?)


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

SnowDragon said:


> I'm glad you clarified that you "literally" will never even understand it.
> I was thinking that you "figuratively" will never even understand it.
> 
> (Translation: why do people insert "literally" into statements where it is not required?)


...I will literally never even understand why they do it...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> ...I will literally never even understand why they do it...


I literally lol'd 

On another note, or back to the main note, what are you guys calling a 'short bed'? Are you refering to compact trucks? A standard short bed 1500-3500 series truck bed is 6'3"-6'6", which is considered a "short bed". A long bed is 8" but not available in a compact truck. 

I guess i never looked at childrens trucks before so i (literally)didnt know they had their own classification of a short bed that is small enough to worry about skis or snowboards not fitting. :x


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Argo said:


> I literally lol'd
> 
> On another note, or back to the main note, what are you guys calling a 'short bed'? Are you refering to compact trucks? A standard short bed 1500-3500 series truck bed is 6'3"-6'6", which is considered a "short bed". A long bed is 8" but not available in a compact truck.
> 
> I guess i never looked at childrens trucks before so i (literally)didnt know they had their own classification of a short bed that is small enough to worry about skis or snowboards not fitting. :x


Funny, you can only get an adult's transmission on a child's truck. About 5ft for short bed and 6ft for long, at least on the Taco.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Funny, you can only get an adult's transmission on a child's truck. About 5ft for short bed and 6ft for long, at least on the Taco.


You mean a manual? My 2 options were 6 speed auto OR manual. Manual was cheaper.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

@Argo should have specified...new trucks


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Wait what. You can get manual or auto on a Tacoma.


----------

